# Lastest Model



## SketchUp Guru (2 Nov 2007)

-------------------------------


----------



## John McM (2 Nov 2007)

Yes I was looking at those, they are very nice for candles. By the way I love the blog on SU on FWW. Keep up the good work
Regards


----------



## SketchUp Guru (2 Nov 2007)

Thank you John. 

If you have ideas for me for subjects to cover, feel free to drop me a note.

Dave


----------



## TonyW (3 Nov 2007)

They look very nice. I really like the thought of designing something and then realising you will have to buy a new tool  

Cheers  
Tony


----------



## SketchUp Guru (3 Nov 2007)

TonyW":386damrq said:


> They look very nice. I really like the thought of designing something and then realising you will have to buy a new tool
> 
> Cheers
> Tony



thank you Tony. That's how I got most of my tools.


----------

